# Door won't stay shut



## tori.seattle.17 (Mar 25, 2010)

Huge problem, the driver's side door on my 99 Jetta vr6 is not staying closed, it feels as if there is a piece broken or missing that would otherwise latch the door. I was told to go to the dealer but that's always a rip off, can I find this part at a wrecker's yard and do it myself?


----------



## rabbit1984 (Mar 26, 2010)

*Re: Door won't stay shut (tori.seattle.17)*

The same thing is going on with my 85 gti so let me know if you figure it out


----------



## vw2vr6 (May 4, 2010)

i think you may need to replace the latch on the door. thats why i had to do mate


----------

